# help optimizing my y540



## xtym (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi everyone I've been having trouble with my laptop, I've started streaming on twitch via my laptop and the temps have been pretty bad high 90s i know streaming puts a strain on the system that is why I would like to get this fixed or at least cut the temps a bit . when I don't stream on twitch my temps also seem pretty bad especially when I play games such as division 2 and bfv I've only under vaulted following a guide but that is all i use to get pl1 or 2 with edp other but those have not appeared recently when I run prime 95 I also get VR current and edp other flashing red any help  tweeking/ optimising would be greatly appreciated. 

Specs
i7 9750h
rtx 2060
16gb of ram


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 3, 2021)

The 9750H has a 45W TDP rating.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Your decision or Lenovo's decision to set the power limits to 70W long term and 107W short term is going to cause your CPU to run hot. The log file and Limit Reasons screenshot show that you are hitting the voltage regulator current limit. That is not good. If this only happens when running Prime95 then do not run Prime95. This is an excessive load for a desktop processor and is more load than most laptops are designed to handle. I am sure your voltage regulators are protected but still, not a good idea to cook them. 

Do some testing with Cinebench R20.








						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Most users get better results by reducing the cache to -125 mV and then increasing the core up towards -200 mV. These two voltages do not have to be set equal to each other. Ignore all of the YouTube guides that say these voltages must be set equally. They are wrong. 

When testing, start with both voltages set to -125 mV and run a baseline test. Increase only the core in steps of -25 mV. Watch to see if your scores or temperatures improve. Also do some TS Bench testing. Try doing an 8 thread test to partially load the CPU. When adjusting voltages, most laptops lose stability when lightly loaded so testing when partially loaded is just as important as full load Cinebench testing. The TS Bench also has a random MHz option. This will rapidly vary the CPU speed from max to 800 MHz while the CPU is loaded. This is another good way to make sure your CPU is stable at any speed after you have adjusted the voltage.

Your temps are completely normal for a laptop with a 9750H. I would rate the cooling system to be much better than average. If you want lower temperatures, drop the power limit to 65W instead of 70W and maybe set the short term limit to 80W. You can also lower the turbo ratio limits a little. Nothing is free. Slowing your CPU down or reducing the power limits will reduce performance. You might not notice any significant difference but your temps should be better. 

Intel rates the 9750H to be able to run reliably up to 100°C. Lenovo has already reduced the thermal throttling temperature (PROCHOT) to 94°C so there is no reason to worry about your CPU temperature. It will take care of itself and will never reach the Intel specified throttling temperature. Have a look in the Options window. If PROCHOT Offset is not locked, I would reduce this from 6 to 2 or 3. This allows the CPU to run a little hotter before thermal throttling starts. A PROCHOT (processor hot) temperature 97°C or 98°C is still within the Intel recommended limit.


----------



## xtym (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi i have tweaked the setting around like you mentioned i lowered the cpu core by -25 mv as listed and kept the cache at -125 so far no crashes to speak of but i have run into other problems as listed in the pictures if you need any more info i will get asap, I also have used cinebench to test my under vault and the test was completed but with some error shown in limit reasons i will include a score as well. in the tpl section i have not messed with that Lenovo chose those numbers as default. Sorry i am not so familiar with throttle stop just need to get my laptop under control during gaming and streaming on twitch would you recommend i make another profile when im just watching videos- reddit- web browsing ?.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 3, 2021)

xtym said:


> but i have run into other problems


What problems? It looks like your laptop is running great. Limit Reasons just shows that your CPU reached the 70W turbo power limit. If you want less power limit throttling, you can raise this power limit in the TPL window. 

Did you run multiple tests of Cinebench R20? Did you see any improvement by setting the voltages to different values? Better scores or better temps? Almost 3100 points in R20 is a solid score. I have seen some 6 core CPUs throttle so bad during this test that they struggle to score 2000 points.

More power equals more heat. Is that what you want. Probably not so leave it as is. If Lenovo set the default power limits to 70W and 107W then they must be comfortable with this setting. Your laptop is well protected. It is not going to blow up. 

If you want lower temps, slow your CPU down or reduce the power limits. You can get your laptop to run however you want it to run. 

I only use one profile. Good settings are good settings so I use the same settings all of the time. You can use the same settings at full load or when lightly loaded. If your settings have been thoroughly tested, they should be stable regardless of load or CPU speed or running on battery power or plugged in.


----------



## xtym (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi so I have been testing on cinebench and also played a game of BFV to give a run on these new settings i saw PL1/thermal so i decided to change the long power max to 80 from 70 will that be ok ? i ran some more test and has some thermal messages come up very rarely but no PL1 temps were around the same highest hitting 93 but other times it went up pretty high, I don't mind tuning down performance for stability during streaming via obs  to twitch. Last test I ran with the changes i decided to no run any programs just cinebench and throttle stop, sorry if im being a bit picky I'm not familiar with this program nor under vaulting.

here are the new logs


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 4, 2021)

xtym said:


> i decided to change the long power max to 80 from 70 will that be ok ?


It should be OK. Your laptop is right on the edge of throttling. It is either going to power limit throttle or thermal throttle if it gets too hot. Have you gone into the Options window yet and considered increasing the thermal throttling temperature? That helps avoid thermal throttling. 

Your results look good. Better performance and less throttling. Not many 9750H laptops can score over 3100 points in Cinebench R20. Good work. Everything looks good. You will learn more about ThrottleStop as you use the program more. Try to avoid VR CURRENT throttling. If you need to, reduce your turbo power limit back to 70W or 75W. Any voltage regulator throttling should be avoided.


----------



## xtym (Feb 4, 2021)

where would i get that done ? so far the only game that has pushed my laptop is BFV with out throttlestop  the game runs smooth but the temps hit around 96-97 with my current settings as what you have seen helped out alot would changing the turbo ratio limits do anything to combat this ? i don't mind giving up a small performance hit if my temps stay solid. as of now would my laptop be in a better state to stream also on twitch ? as of currenty my cpu core is at -200.2 and my cache is at -125.0 which seem to be the sweet spot i really dont want to push any further as im afraid of bsod or frozen pc lol.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 4, 2021)

-125 mV cache and -200 mV for the core has proven to work well for a lot of 9750H owners.



xtym said:


> where would I get that done ?


In the Options window on the right hand side, PROCHOT Offset is set to 6. This tells the CPU to start thermal throttling at 94°C (100°C - 6). This is 6° before Intel says the CPU should start throttling. Most laptops set this to 2 or 3 so thermal throttling starts at 98°C or 97°C. My Lenovo laptop has this set to 1 so it starts to throttle at 99°C. Reduce the PROCHOT Offset value to increase your thermal throttling temperature. No matter what you set this to, your CPU will still be safe and will run within the Intel spec.

Once you find a value that you are happy with, I would also check the Lock PROCHOT Offset box. This prevents other software from changing this setting. To unlock this, you will need to clear the Lock box and you will need to reboot. Hold the Shift key down on your keyboard when you select Restart in the Windows menu to ensure that your computer does a full restart and resets all of the CPU registers.


----------

